# More turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well this is my third order to the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. They wanted some bowls for men to put there wallets, change and keys in plus one lidded for the ladies. She also ordered 3 travel mugs. One out of maple, hickory, and walnut. Sorry didn't get pictures of the last batch that went down because it was a hurry deal but 4 lidded boxes, 4 bottle stoppers, and 3 9" platters with a barn, meadowlark, and a sunflower pyro'd on them. The tourist season has just started and I hope this doesn't get out of hand.:blink:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

More money for the cookie jar, Bernie.

Good work does not go unnoticed...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

And you thought retirement was so you could relax. Nice work as usual Bernie. I really like the mugs, they are a nice departure from the generally featureless ones commonly available.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You will have to order more wood, still you are not wasting it, nice work Bernie. NGM


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It definitely has been keeping me busy. So far in 1 1/2 months they have ordered $1300 worth of turnings. So Neville I definitely will be getting more wood. Forgot to mention these are finished with Target Coatings water based lacquer. So far I like it pretty well.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

You make wonderful and useful projects. They are great souvenirs indeed. I love the mugs and the bowls, great wood and finish. I'm sure they will sell well. Great work!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Steamfab.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Thanks everyone. It definitely has been keeping me busy. So far in 1 1/2 months they have ordered $1300 worth of turnings. So Neville I definitely will be getting more wood. Forgot to mention these are finished with Target Coatings water based lacquer. So far I like it pretty well.


Bernie me, I always preferred a mat finish but that is just me, I know that the public like it shinny, still you did answer the question I did not ask, I wondered what type of polish you used, when I finish what I am doing, and that may be never the way I am going, then I will be happy to turn wooden scraps of wood into bowls... so I am saving them. NGM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful as always Bernie. I've had five of those mug kits for about three years, waiting for my skill level to improve but first I'll make a few vases for all the tulips I've made for presents.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Neville and Harry. I am headed back down there again tomorrow to deliver those and I hear she has another order. Oh well it keeps me busy.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Neville and Harry. I am headed back down there again tomorrow to deliver those and I hear she has another order. Oh well it keeps me busy.


That is starting to sound like a job :laugh:

Al


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Well Al it is a fun job. She placed another order yesterday when I took these down. So headed to the shop to get started.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

boogalee said:


> That is starting to sound like a job :laugh:
> 
> Al



I agree. I think Bernie is "unretired", but enjoying it more........VBG.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. I am enjoying it so far. I just got 4 pieces done today for the next order and have 5 more pieces to go.


----------



## turningwood007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nicely done. I have looked at the mug kits but have not purchased one yet. I was gonna ask about finish until i read it  I'm currently using Danish oil and then wipe on poly.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ed. I use lacquer on mine. Haven't had a problem with the 30 or so I have done. I watch at Hobby Lobby, Michael's, etc. Sometimes they will have the plastic ones with the same SS insert on sale. I bought all Hobby Lobby had one day (14 of them) for $1.49 each. I just take them home and use my foredom and cut off the plastic. Can't find them all the time but when I do I buy them up.:laugh:


----------

